# Stolen from Caldwell, N Yorks at 1200 yesterday



## HeresHoping (31 January 2018)

*******STOLEN********

30th January 2018 from Caldwell, North Yorkshire.

Bay Mare 13hh

Seen by residents around 12.00 being lead away by a blonde lady in a green gilet, and a man in a black cowboy style hat, and long dark coat. 
The pair have been described as looking quite scruffy, and unkept.

*****UPDATE*****

The pony was seen being lead towards Foxberry Chasers, and loaded on to a green trailer.

*****UPDATE******

The pony was loaded on to an old green ifor Williams trailer. 
Pulled by a lilac and silver Isuzu.
Lots of people have seen this vehicle in the George car park at Piercebridge

Sightings Essex area. 
Police are aware.


----------



## ycbm (31 January 2018)

I hope they find the pony.

But for novice owners who think horse thefts are something to be scared of they very rarely happen these days, since passports and chips. And they never happen in broad daylight, with a very identifiable pair of people and an unusual colour car  which is known locally. There will almost certainly more to this than we know,  like an ownership dispute. Please don't lose sleep worrying about your own horse.


----------



## HeresHoping (31 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			I hope they find the pony.

But for novice owners who think horse thefts are something to be scared of they very rarely happen these days, since passports and chips. And they never happen in broad daylight, with a very identifiable pair of people and an unusual colour car  which is known locally. There will almost certainly more to this than we know,  like an ownership dispute. Please don't lose sleep worrying about your own horse.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst some of your statement is very much the case, this is not an ownership dispute that I know of - it happened in broad daylight and in my local community.


----------



## ycbm (31 January 2018)

HeresHoping said:



			Whilst some of your statement is very much the case, this is not an ownership dispute that I know of - it happened in broad daylight and in my local community.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I don't mean to suggest that full effort shouldn't be put into sharing this and making the pony too hot to keep. Whatever the situation is it shouldn't have been removed like that, so let's hope social media gets it back to its little person.


----------



## HeresHoping (31 January 2018)

It transpires the Isuzu and trailer have been kicking around these parts for a couple of weeks. So, despite the unusual car colour, it hasn't been difficult to 'blend in'. We're also the home of the Zetland and it's not unusual to see trailers parked up on the sides of the roads at random places. Yesterday was a hunting day.


----------



## honetpot (31 January 2018)

Have they got a FB stolen ad, as that will be easier to spread. I would also keep an eye on Preloved or post on Preloved.


----------



## HeresHoping (31 January 2018)

honetpot said:



			Have they got a FB stolen ad, as that will be easier to spread. I would also keep an eye on Preloved or post on Preloved.
		
Click to expand...

It's all over FaceBook - I hope. I was out hacking and saw the Police just leaving so hope there have been some further updates.


----------



## Custard Cream (31 January 2018)

The original post has been removed - hoping the pony has been found.


----------



## Batgirl (31 January 2018)

I have to say my initial thought was owner taking back loan pony.  Seems a very bizarre thing to do in broad daylight and so recognisable!


----------



## pixie (31 January 2018)

I've just had this come up on facebook.  I think it implies that there is more going on than mentioned...


North Yorkshire Police can confirm that a report of a stolen horse from a premises in Caldwell, Richmondshire was received on 30 January 2018.

Officers are looking into the incident, however we would like to reassure local people that the incident is believed to be targeted and that the wider equestrian are not at risk in this instance.

Officers are continuing with their enquiries.


----------



## Custard Cream (2 February 2018)

Is there any news on this pony?


----------



## Custard Cream (2 February 2018)

I see this has now resolved itself.


----------



## alainax (2 February 2018)

What happened? Beautiful pony.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 February 2018)

Custard Cream said:



			I see this has now resolved itself.
		
Click to expand...

How? :confused3:


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 February 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			How? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

I am intrigued now!  

Both with what happened and also where the hell is Richmondshire???!  I assume it should say Richmond, N.Yorks.

Is it possible for someone who does FB to enlighten the rest of us, please?


----------



## Custard Cream (3 February 2018)

Caldwell is on the County Durham / North Yorkshire border. 

2 sides to every story so will report the facts. 

The person who reported the post stolen has said the following:
Regarding the bay pony that was stolen from us.
Thanks to North Yorkshire Police , and cctv the pony has been found!
Many of you already know that we bought the pony from Joanna Bailliss Fuller, and that three months after we bought her Joanna started calling us saying that she wanted more money for the pony, and she had sold it to us too cheaply ( £3000 more ) of course a scam we did not fall for. On 31st January, six months later, Joanna and her partner Gregg came and stole the pony.
Thanks to North Yorkshire police, they found her, rather than have the pony back , we have decided that North Yorkshire Police should make Joanna pay us back the money that we paid for the pony. We have got our money back now thankfully!!!
Apparently she has done this to people before.
I think thanks to the Facebook campaign, and all of the sharing , plus cctv footage this would never have come to light. Thanks everyone for all your help and support through this horrific time, and let this be a lesson to us all! Don't ever fall for these scams, please, be very careful who you buy your horses from! 

Johanna Bayliss Fuller says:
The pony is back with her rightful owner in Essex. Me. Sadly she was hidden from me when I went to collect her and another pony from Jane and Simon back in August. I located and collected Aria myself. The police are happy I am her owner and have sent her passport to me in the post!

So who knows. I'm just pleased it's been resolved and has come out as a domestic dispute rather than a crime, if that makes sense.


----------



## Red-1 (3 February 2018)

What a bizarre story. So much for much loved pony being stolen, seems there is more to it than that.

I love the idea that North Yorkshire  Police can "make" someone pay money back from Essex. If only it were that simple! 

ETA - In the newspaper article, if I were the lady who is now established as the owner, I would be pretty tee'ed off at being described as "looking quite scruffy and unkempt." Probably just wearing stable clothes!


----------



## JillA (3 February 2018)

ycbm said:



			I hope they find the pony.

But for novice owners who think horse thefts are something to be scared of they very rarely happen these days, since passports and chips. And they never happen in broad daylight, with a very identifiable pair of people and an unusual colour car  which is known locally. There will almost certainly more to this than we know,  like an ownership dispute. Please don't lose sleep worrying about your own horse.
		
Click to expand...

And it is always worth bearing in mind that many so-called thefts are in reality a horse/pony who has escaped from its field and got into trouble in a ditch or thick hedge etc. Unless there is clear evidence of theft such as the incident above it is worth ALWAYS searching and searching again, remembering if you can't see him or her it doesn't mean they aren't somewhere hidden from view, such as in a ditch. Lives could be saved


----------



## ycbm (3 February 2018)

So the origin of this thread turns out to be deliberate defamation of character by people who knew full well all the time who had probably taken their pony?  Their story makes no sense at all. Who would travel from Essex to Yorkshire to take back a pony they have been paid for because they've suddenly decided it was worth more than they sold it for months before?  They should be ashamed of themselves for scaring other horse owners


----------



## ycbm (3 February 2018)

JillA said:



			And it is always worth bearing in mind that many so-called thefts are in reality a horse/pony who has escaped from its field and got into trouble in a ditch or thick hedge etc. Unless there is clear evidence of theft such as the incident above it is worth ALWAYS searching and searching again, remembering if you can't see him or her it doesn't mean they aren't somewhere hidden from view, such as in a ditch. Lives could be saved
		
Click to expand...

Great advice.


----------



## Custard Cream (3 February 2018)

For those not on FB, another update:

From the ponies original owner:
A long story short... 

The pony was never fully paid for. I went to collect Aria and another pony of mine from Jane and Simon Dobinson in August 2017 as agreed. However, when I arrived this little mare was hidden from me and I returned from Yorkshire with just one pony. 

I collected Aria myself on Tuesday and returned the small amount of money paid back to Janes bank account. Its heartbreaking for Janes little boy as this mare is a true childs hunting pony and I know she will be sorely missed. 

The officer dealing with the case at NYP is satisfied I am Arias owner and has even put the passport (still in my name!) in the post for me. 

I am just pleased the matter has been swiftly resolved.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 February 2018)

Custard Cream said:



			For those not on FB, another update:

From the ponies original owner:
A long story short... 

The pony was never fully paid for. I went to collect Aria and another pony of mine from Jane and Simon Dobinson in August 2017 as agreed. However, when I arrived this little mare was hidden from me and I returned from Yorkshire with just one pony. 

I collected Aria myself on Tuesday and returned the small amount of money paid back to Janes bank account. Its heartbreaking for Janes little boy as this mare is a true childs hunting pony and I know she will be sorely missed. 

The officer dealing with the case at NYP is satisfied I am Arias owner and has even put the passport (still in my name!) in the post for me. 

I am just pleased the matter has been swiftly resolved.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you CC.

What a very odd story!


----------



## ester (3 February 2018)

It's so predictable that there would be more behind it. I was about to say I bet they claim that it wasn't fully paid for. Saying that the police got the 3k back is a very odd claim, I'm surprised they got involved at all and didn't just say it was a civil matter as usual.


----------



## Caracarrie (13 February 2018)

ester said:



			It's so predictable that there would be more behind it. I was about to say I bet they claim that it wasn't fully paid for. Saying that the police got the 3k back is a very odd claim, I'm surprised they got involved at all and didn't just say it was a civil matter as usual.
		
Click to expand...

That rather explains why the new owners were so quick to give the pony up and take the money!!


----------

